# Just wanna make sure its a Red Belly



## Bamfer (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey everyone i just wanna make sure that this is a red belly. Im new with piranhas so i can only go by what i read and the guy at the pet store tells me.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yup, that is a natt and you weren't lied to by a pet store employee, congrats on the pick up.... is he by himself in there?


----------



## Bamfer (Mar 29, 2008)

No i have one more. Hes just a little smaller them him. He likes to hide so i can never get a pic of him. I have my tank set-up in new members forum if you wanna look. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

no problem man, i'll go check out your tank, i didn't know that we still had a new members forum


----------



## Bamfer (Mar 29, 2008)

well the New Members and Guest Questions forum lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

hmmmm.... i can't find it, i thought they got rid of that awhile ago


----------



## Bamfer (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok well its a 30G tank (Wide), I have a 150 Watt heater, I keep it around 75F. I have 2 small feeder fish in the tank with them so they eat whenever(good or bad)? I have a Bio-Wheel 100. I have a reptile top that covers like 80 percent of the tank. I also have a Chinese algae eater in the tank with them. They are about 2 inches or so. Here are some pics.

- The pics of both of them i had to take in the dark so the other one would come out. so they are not that great.
- The rock in there has a hole that they also go in.
- Also one of them is bigger then the other is it normal for the smaller one to follow it around all the time?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks good, but i would take the feeders out and stay away from them in the future, they are no good. i'd also try to pick up at least one more natt, two isn't a good number when it comes to natts and you're obviously gonna have to upgrade anyways, so you could actually pick up more depending on how big of a tank you were planning on buying. you're definitely gonna need more filtration on that tank as well, i use those same filters on ten gallon tanks. you could also bump the temp up closer to 80F. if you do these things, you'll really be in business,


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i agree with joedizzle. more filtration. also you mite want a better hood and light so you can light the tank up better. also definetly add another RBP. i have had bad experieces with 2 red bellies. you definetly gotta get em off feeders. check out the feeding forum. it is normal for them to follow eachother around thats shoaling. they are supposed to do that. i would too raise the temp closer to 80.


----------

